# Förder-Schnecken Berechnung



## MRT (2 Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Hab jetzt gegoogelt, wie man bei Förder Schnecken die Kapazität berechnen kann. Hab auch was passendes gefunden, aber in die Formel muss der Füllgrad des Trogs eingesetzt werden. Muss dieser in % eingesetzt werden? Wie seht ihr das? 

Kapazität in kg pro Stunde (Q)

                        3,14 x D²
Q =-----------------------x s x n x sg x i x 60
                                  4

Q = Kapazität in kg pro Stunde
D = Schraubendurchmesser in dm
s = Steigung in dm
n = Drehzal pro Minutes
g = spezifisches Gewicht des Förderguts 
i = Füllgrad des Trogs

Was mir auch noch komisch vorkommt, eine Schnecke hat ja einen Außendurchmesser und einen kleineren Durchmesser (Durchmesser der Welle)

D = Schraubendurchmesser in dmm, muss hier der kleine urchmesser vom Außendurchmesser abgezogen werden? siehe Bild


----------



## jonny_b (3 Juni 2010)

Servus,

ich denke nicht.

Google mal hier:
http://www.zeno.org/Lueger-1904/A/Schnecken+[1]

MfG
jb

Nachtrag: das +[1] gehört auch dazu; (hat ewr nicht unterstrichen)
jb


----------



## jonny_b (3 Juni 2010)

Servus,
google mal hier:

http://www.zeno.org/Lueger-1904/A/Schnecken+[1]

MfG
jb


----------

